# FS: Fade Golden flowerhorn 3" Inch ( see last page )



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i have 1 young Fade Golden flowerhorn for sale, size is 3" Inch ..i guess some BCA know i have Pair ADULT Golden Flowerhorn before, i sold already the parent 1 month ago, so the FH babie is last and after no more ! this young Fh starting fade little right now! can see from the pic... eating well any pellet ! asking* $ 25 *

























*
GOLDEN FLOWERHORN PARENT *! CLICK BELOW TO VIEW
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/bree.../pair-fade-golden-flowerhorn-~-new-pics-2622/
* the parent was sold,there is parent pic *


----------



## Jackc (Aug 6, 2010)

nice fish! i usual have one, but no space to keep ..
free bump..


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

I have 5 babies from the same parents... they are growing beautifully. They are healthy and beautiful and have a lot of green pearls


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

take some pic tonight!! colour starting show now~~


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry I forgot to check thread. I will take pics today. They are amazing


----------



## Krashy_Cichlids (Apr 22, 2010)

Do u know if it is male or female?


----------



## Krashy_Cichlids (Apr 22, 2010)

Are you going to be around on easter monday? i am coming to van for easter so if you are home on the monday i could pick it up


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

hi krashy 
N P, pm sent already!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

add few more pic tonight!
give him a bigger space ! and add a hi fin pleco play with him!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

buyer no phone / dont show!!!
still FS .........


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

after 1 month he getting bigger 3"5 and the hump growing more now! decide not sale him right now, will keep him little bigger see how the change! ! ,,,,
thks for watching every one!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

for more information want to see how he change !!!* click this link!*
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/memb...erorn-growing-after-3-month-17254/#post145413


----------

